# Help with a 1x8 splitter



## scott3415 (Nov 22, 2014)

I originally setup my home TV's with a 1x8 splitter (see picture below), which consisted of 2 analog converters, cable modem, and 2 HD DVR's. It was working for a period of time, and then one of the analog converters stopped working. The Comcast tech came out and removed the 1x8 splitter, noting it was the problem. A picture of the splitter is attached: (SV8G 91x8splitter.jpg).

The Comcast tech then replaced this splitter with a 1x2 and a 1x4. See attached pictures for model and db specifics. (1x2.jpg & 1x4.jpg). On the 1x2, one path goes to the cable modem, the other goes to the 1x4 splitter.

I now need to add a couple of more TV's (1 HD with cable box, 1 SD w/analog converter) to the setup and would like to repurpose the 1x8 splitter. However, I'm afraid the same thing that happened previously will occur.

Can someone tell me why this isn't working, and if the splitter is not providing enough output then why do they make these types of splitters?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Splitters fail. If it was removed once to resolve a problem, then I'd suggest getting a new one. Not simply trying to use it again.


----------

